
Koch Brothers Bankroll Move to Rewrite the Constitution - lisper
http://billmoyers.com/story/kochs-to-rewrite-constitution/
======
lithos
I would imagine that if such measures passed, states would pick up the slack
with tons of new taxes, each with very different rules and laws. Many many
more people to lobby, who are also forced to care far more since people who
actually vote in state level elections actually watch politicians more often.

Basically their pursuit of the short term will weaken their grip long term.

~~~
arcbyte
This is the best possible situation.

------
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.exposedbycmd.org/2017/03/23/kochs-bankroll-
moveme...](http://www.exposedbycmd.org/2017/03/23/kochs-bankroll-movement-
rewrite-constitution/)

Moyers is not its author.

